# You're a Superhero!



## Lucy Rhombus (Jul 28, 2003)

Make yourself a superhero! 

They even have martial arts options like sai, bo, nunchaku, etc.

The first one here is the most realistic one of me, except that if it were REALLY realistic, the sai would be tumbling out of my hands and impaling some poor karate student in the foot.  In this one, I am the sensei of my own brand of MA, "Spazzbudo."  Notice that you need only a green belt to master this martial art.

In the second one , I can shoot lightning from my hands, just like in real life!  The hair and eyes are pretty spot on for me.

What does your superhero look like?

And if anyopne can tell me how I can post the images here instead of linking to them, that would be great.  I tried the "attach file" button, but it didn't seem to work.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

Realistic Me: http://www.freewebs.com/katgurlkayla/Kayla%20Brady.jpg

Fantasy Me: http://www.freewebs.com/katgurlkayla/KatGurl%28MT%29.jpg


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 29, 2003)

heh heh... Ive been playing with that for weeks... I have like 50 pics I made with it... its addictive as heck.


----------

